# Where to start when researching a True Crime book?



## MacBookProse (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm starting to do research for a true crime book and wanted to know if anyone here had any pointers. This is my first try with anything like this and I want to try to eliminate as much trial and error as possible. The project was originally going to focus on an unsolved murdered that happened in my town over 30 years ago. However, it's grown a bit from there to be about a 5-month crime surge that includes the unsolved murder.

For starters, I've started collecting as many newspaper articles I can find about the subjects by scouring the internet and calling the state library to request photocopies of over 40 articles. I'm compiling the articles chronologically so I can have a rough timeline. This process has just started and so far it's been fairly smooth.

The problem I'm facing is that the crime spree I am writing about occurred a couple of decades before I moved to the town (not to mention, nearly a full decade before I was even born). I really want to make sure I get a good sense of what the town itself was like during that time period and I'm struggling to figure out where to start. 

I'll obviously have to interview people to get a sense of what the town was like in that period. But I'm also wanting to get as much raw data as possible; things like building records, census data, any video or written accounts from the time period etc. I don't know what kind of records are open to the public or where exactly to find them. The town hall and the town library would be the obvious starting points, but I'm curious if there are some obvious resources I haven't thought to check yet.

As far as the police side of the research is concerned, I'm a little nervous. I have some connections with the local police department, but I'm not sure how to approach them. I'm not exactly expecting them to open their files in regards to the unsolved murder. I'm expecting the opposite, actually. 

Frankly, I'm a little worried that if I approach the police they're not going to take me seriously since I'm an, as yet, unpublished writer. Do I contact the department on my own, or reach out to my contacts to try to get them to facilitate things for me and my research? How do I do this without sounding naive and/or like I'm trying to solve their cold cases (which is obviously not the case in the least)?

I'm also not sure how to go about getting the court records for the other crimes. Would I have to go to the courts for that separately, or would the police be able to give me access to that information? Do I need to get certain forms in order to request court records?

Like I said, this is my first foray into this type of writing. Good advice on how to properly research true crime seems hard to come by on the internet. I'm very passionate about this project and I really want to make sure all of my bases are covered. Any advice I can get from this board would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## CFFTB (Apr 7, 2011)

US personal census records are released after 72 years. Fed, state, & town census data is readily available. As far as police reports, every city or state may be different. I looked up the procedure for getting copies of reports from the NYPD under their Freedom of Information law. I sent a letter requesting the information, & a few months later they sent me 14 pages of the report, with only a few items blacked out. These were things like names of those interviewed & possibly still alive, apartment numbers, & family members. 

I was nervous too (I have no writing credentials either) but I also thought I'm not going to get what I want by being a timid little turtle. My letter was very polite & to the point. That's all you have to do. The worst they could tell you is no, but legally they must provide you with a reason. 

Find out where your subject went to high school & what year they graduated & get copies from the yearbook. Maybe the school website has an alumni section where you can get names of your subject's classmates. This time I actually visited the high school, & the staff was very helpful, even after I found out my subject graduated a year early so I would need to see that year too, please, thank you. 

Try the local library of the town you're looking at. They will have loads of historical information, & if you live too far away try the internet, they probably have a website. When you speak to, or email someone specific, as opposed to an agency or organization, be up front about your reason for your request. No reason to go into details, unless they ask, & then, still, be honest. If they can't or won't help you then you know it's probably because they wouldn't have anyway.

The newspaper articles are a solid start. An historical account of what happened in black & white. I downloaded all the articles for the story I'm hoping to write off of a newspaper website, whose records go all the way back to 1851! I even came across my subject's marriage announcement, & the birth announcement of one of his children which took place 50 years ago. In these articles, several names popped up which I can add to my list of possible contacts. You'd be surprised how one thing or place or person leads to another. 

As far as court records, every state is different, but again, there are certain things that fall under the Freedom of Information Act so you should check those laws for that particular state. 

I can't think of anything else right now but if I do I'll post again. Hope this helps.


----------



## CFFTB (Apr 7, 2011)

Knew I'd forget something. First, Has anyone else ever written about these murders? Even a short story or magazine article? I found that out through my internet research. Their story may provide you with yet another lead or contact.



> Do I contact the department on my own, or reach out to my contacts to try to get them to facilitate things for me and my research? How do I do this without sounding naive and/or like I'm trying to solve their cold cases (which is obviously not the case in the least)?


 
I would contact them on your own. If your police connections start inquiring, the other end may become nervous & clam up. I'm glad one of my connections was unable to help me, because really he would have gotten information that legally I wasn't supposed to be privy to & that would have compromised my credibility with people I want to interview. Sometimes it's better to act on your own. Although the size of the police dpt matters too. NYPD you can request records & the next guy doesn't even know it. If it's a little podunk PD, they probably all know each other & the grapevine is very strong.

Don't give any info unless they ask, & if they do, be honest & tell them you're writing an historical account of what happened & you want as many facts as possible so it will be accurate. You're not lying, so you don't have to worry if you covered your bases. Again, legally, some of this info must be made available.

As I said, anything I remember later I'll post.


----------



## MacBookProse (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! First of all, thank you very much for the response. 

To answer your question, no one else seems to have written about my subject (save for the local newspaper's city history blog on the anniversary). If anyone else has written about it, they have hidden themselves well because I know for sure I would have come across it. That is also something that makes me eager with nervous excitement. It makes me feel more pressure to do it right. I am planning on hitting the library this week (luckily I live in walking distance of the library of the town I'm writing about). 

Thanks again for the great response. It is very helpful.


----------



## CFFTB (Apr 10, 2011)

Great. The pressure you feel to do it right is important because it shows that you're not taking it lightly. You're lucky to live close to where the story takes place. Back & forth trips are not a problem. The less that's been written about this story the better; you get to bring to life all of the information that's been stuffed away all these years, & people will want to read about that. Good luck, Mac.


----------



## Snowflake Laskaris (Apr 12, 2011)

*Where to start researching a true crime book*

I, too, am writing a book about true events including a crime. I, too, am an unpublished author and I ought to have my head examined for what I'm taking on. I, too, am researching events in New York State, and searching for an alleged perpetrator who seems to have (poof) disappeared. Begin with your FOIL requests (Freedom Of Information Law). For New York State, your need to submit a FOIL request to each state agency from which you're requesting documents. Here is a complete list of NY State agencies:

New York State | Citizen Guide

Regional municipalities keep records for a number of years (how many is up to them) then the records are sent to the state. Depending on where your events took place, submit your request to either of these two offices:


Records Access Office
NYS Division of Criminal Justice Services
4 Tower Place
Albany, NY 12203-3764
FAX: 518-457-2416
foil@dcjs.state.ny.us

Records Access Officer
NYS Dept. of Insurance
25 Beaver Street, 4th Floor
New York, NY 10004
Fax: 212-480-5272 or 212-480-5256

Most agencies have an online form for FOIL submission. Of course you may have to hunt around their website to find it, but you're already used to hunting if you're doing this. Don't be afraid to call and ask for the person in charge of records requests. In my experience they've been happy to help.


----------

